# Printer & Atomic Clock with Benzing System



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Epson LQ590 printer is compatible with the Benzing club system. 

Also I am looking for an atomic clock to use with the Benzing club system and cannot find one. Does anyone know where I could purchase one, either online or US chain store (ie: Radio Shack, Target, etc.)


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

King James said:


> Does anyone know if the Epson LQ590 printer is compatible with the Benzing club system.
> 
> Also I am looking for an atomic clock to use with the Benzing club system and cannot find one. Does anyone know where I could purchase one, either online or US chain store (ie: Radio Shack, Target, etc.)




it's not on the list:


http://www.siegelpigeons.com/news/news-PrinterList.html



Printers compatible with the Benzing Atis and Express systems:

Brother 660 LaserJet
Brother HL-1450
Brother HL-1470N 
Brother HL-1850 
Brother HL-1870N
Brother HL-2460
Brother HL-7050 (N)
Epson Stylus Color 460 
Epson Stylus Color 670
Epson Stylus Color ESC/P2
Epson Stylus Color 760
Epson Stylus Color 860
Epson Stylus Color 900N
Epson Stylus 400 
Epson Stylus C80 
Epson Stylus C84 
Epson LQ100 
Epson LQ300 
Epson LQ 580
Epson LQ 570
Epson LQ 670
Epson LQ 870 
Epson LX 800 
Canon BJC-240 
Canon BJC-50 
Canon BJC-70
Canon BJC-85
Canon BJC-5500
Canon LBP-1000
HP LaserJet Series 2100
HP LaserJet 5P
HP LaserJet 5MP 
HP LaserJet 6P 
HP DeskJet 600 InkJet 
HP DeskJet 840 C
HP 695
Lexmark Optra S 1255 





kalapati
San Diego


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

King James said:


> Does anyone know if the Epson LQ590 printer is compatible with the Benzing club system.
> 
> Also I am looking for an atomic clock to use with the Benzing club system and cannot find one. Does anyone know where I could purchase one, either online or US chain store (ie: Radio Shack, Target, etc.)


The benzing atomic GPS receiver is available through Siegl's. It is not on the web but is available in the catalog. Item number 2104 $118 Set to your time zone and you are good to go. (8 foot cable 9pin connector) I use it and only had one day it didn't pick up signal. BUT I had used it at another club about an hour earlyer, so I just unplugged it and the club unit held the time correctly.  About the printer try it mine was not on the list either but it did work.


----------

